# Banff in September



## DianneL (Jul 10, 2008)

We have plans to be at Banff Gate Mountain Resort for one week in September.  I know that is a beautiful area and seems there is plenty to see and do in the area.  My question is, should we extend our trip by one or two days on the front end or back end of the week and spend those days in Jasper?  We will be flying into and out of Calgary.   I have not purchased our tickets to date but will do so soon.  If you suggest we spend a night or two in Jasper, any recommendations for a place to stay.  There will be four adults.  Info and suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 10, 2008)

The drive from Banff to Jasper (the parkway) is absolutely gorgeous. If you've never been to a glacier I really recommend Jasper just for that. It's smaller than Banff with less choices, so after a week in Banff one or two days in Jasper would probably be ample. I'm afraid I can't help you with accomodation choices as I almost always do Jasper as a day trip, although it is a LONG day to drive there and back from Calgary.

Michael


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 10, 2008)

If your budget allows for it, the Jasper Park Lodge is a must stay.  However, there are many other choices such as those here.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 11, 2008)

I think so. We just got back from a trip there and spent two nights in Jasper before a week in Canmore. We saw all the things on the north end of the Icefields Pkwy on the middle day from Jasper. Saw the remaining things we were interested in on the Pkwy on the drive down, skipping everything from Lake Louise down. Then we travelled back up from Canmore to see Lake Louise and everything to the south of it. Worked out real well.

We enjoyed the little guest house we stayed in and I promised to recommend the lady if anybody ask. It was nothing fancy, but two bedrooms and access to a frig and microwave for $125 nightly. I thought it was a decent deal. Email me if you'd like her contact info.

Sheila


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 12, 2008)

Long day trip for me - thoroughly enjoyable and wished I'd allocated a bit more time to do a couple of short jaunts at different turnouts.

An extra day or two in Kananaskis is also not too hard to take.

September is my favourite time in Banff - enjoy!


----------



## DianneL (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for the info and suggestions.  We are really looking forward to our trip.


----------



## minniel (Jul 16, 2008)

We went last year at the end of September. It was cool and some days we wore winter coats and hats. You will just love It there. it is beautiful beyond words. I have never enjoyed a trip more. We stayed in Canmore, nice eating places.


----------



## barto (Jul 16, 2008)

Have to agree (big time) with the idea of spending some time in Kananaskis Country - highway #40 has some amazing scenery and great walks & hikes.  No glaciers, but lots of beauty.

For a night or two in Jasper (which is a good idea), I would look at getting a couple of rooms at a B & B.  Seems to me there's a phone number for booking accomodations in Jasper, and probably an on-line site as well.  Our AAA/CAA office (AMA in Alberta) has an accomodations guide for Alberta that has some B&Bs in it.

Good luck - definitely post back with questions about Canmore & area if you have any!

Bart


----------



## eal (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually there _are _glaciers in Kananaskis Country.  The park sits on the Continental Divide and there are some glaciers that you can see from the road (Kananaskis Trail) and can get close to via a hike to Astor Lake.  

My husband and son are there now doing some climbing (also some drinking and "bonding" I suspect)


----------



## DianneL (Jul 16, 2008)

*So excited*

The more I read the posts the more excited I become about the trip.  If anyone has specific eating places to suggest in Canmore, Banff or Jasper, would like that info.  I have a B&B recommendation from SFWilshire for Jasper and I believe that will work for us.  The Jasper Lodge would be wonderful but is out of our price range.  Thanks.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 16, 2008)

One of my favorite places in Banff to eat is called Magpie and Stump. It's a tex mex place decorated in a style I would describe as "overdone ironic hunting lodge" with a combination of lots of neon signs and stuffed heads with antlers. The tex mex is pretty good for this part of the world, but if you're from somewhere where they specialize in that you might not love, I'm not sure. It's just off of Banff Avenue on Caribou Street, right in Banff.

Michael


----------



## barto (Jul 17, 2008)

eal said:


> Actually there _are _glaciers in Kananaskis Country.  The park sits on the Continental Divide and there are some glaciers that you can see from the road (Kananaskis Trail) and can get close to via a hike to Astor Lake.
> 
> My husband and son are there now doing some climbing (also some drinking and "bonding" I suspect)



Well, then, I obviously sit corrected!  Which mountains have the glaciers that you can see from highway #40?  We've driven there so many times and didn't notice glaciers...yikes!  

Thanks for the correction.

Bart


----------



## barto (Jul 17, 2008)

DianneL said:


> The more I read the posts the more excited I become about the trip.  If anyone has specific eating places to suggest in Canmore, Banff or Jasper, would like that info.  I have a B&B recommendation from SFWilshire for Jasper and I believe that will work for us.  The Jasper Lodge would be wonderful but is out of our price range.  Thanks.



Yes, another vote for Magpie & Stump, although if it's nice out, you might not want to be inside with not much of a view.  

I would recommend Juniper Bistro (formerly Muk a Muk), just across the #1 highway from Banff at the base of Mount Norquay.  There's a hotel there, too, but it's just out of the way enough that it's usually (from our experience) not too busy, and they have one of the best views from the dining area/lounge/patio that you'll find anywhere in that area.  Even if you just go there for drinks or dessert, enjoy the view and possibly catch the sunset there.

In Banff, we also like Balkan (Greek), Giorgio's (Italian), and if you're feeling a little adventurous, try Grizzly House Fondue - you could taste *rattlesnake* if you like!   

Melissa's is a great place, esp. for breakfasts, but there can be line-ups on weekends.

In Canmore, many fine choices as well.  Murrietta's is worth climbing a set of stairs for, The Wood has a nice outdoor patio and fine food, and I'll throw in another option for food to go or take home to BBQ:  Railway Deli.  They have prepared foods in a cafeteria-style buffet (meat pies are tremendous) and connected next door is the deli, with luncheon meats, raw meats 'done up' (e.g., marinated kebabs), cheeses, and bread.  Since you're at Banff Gate Mountain Resort, you'll have access to your own propane BBQ on your (large) deck, so Railway Deli can offer you some tasty treats for that.

Of course, there's always the Safeway and Sobey's grocery stores for BBQ goodies, too.

For a nice breakfast, try French Quarter Cafe out in the Elk Run Industrial Park.  They also serve some mean Cajun cuisine for lunch and dinner.

Also, Communitea has more going for it than a wide selection of tea, but their paninis and salads are big and fresh, so don't be alarmed by the steep prices.  

I was going to also highly recommend Gourmet Croissant, but we discovered that the original owners from France have sold it (and moved back, we presume), so the jury's still out on whether the new owners can maintain the high (delicious) standards from before.

That reminds me... Harvest is also a great breakfast/lunch place, just 2 blocks over from Canmore's main street.

Hope that helps - I'm sure there will be more suggestions coming from others with their faves!

Bart


----------



## eal (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi barto,
Yamnuska Climbing School offers a guided trek to some Kananaskis glaciers.

http://www.yamnuska.com/Kananaskis_Alpine_Traverse.shtml

A good place to see the ones behind Upper Kananaskis Lake in on Kananaskis Trail between Elkwood and Boulton campgrounds.

PS I would also recommend the Trough in Canmore - a definitely upscale restaurant with an odd name.


----------



## barto (Jul 18, 2008)

eal said:


> Hi barto,
> Yamnuska Climbing School offers a guided trek to some Kananaskis glaciers.
> 
> http://www.yamnuska.com/Kananaskis_Alpine_Traverse.shtml


Thanks for that, although I only saw specific mention of the Mount Joffre glacier.  Jeez, that's a serious 'trek' they're talking about!  


> A good place to see the ones behind Upper Kananaskis Lake in on Kananaskis Trail between Elkwood and Boulton campgrounds.


Will definitely try to check that out next time - thanks!


> PS I would also recommend the Trough in Canmore - a definitely upscale restaurant with an odd name.


The Quarry on Main Street is a good one, too, and there are a number of good places along the Bow Valley Trail, parallel to highway #1.  And there's a new place opening up on the other side of the highway that looks promising, too...although now I can't recall the name.

Oh, and Sunday Brunch at the Gasthaus Alphorn (I think - next to Sage Bistro, which used to have nice "sweet potato" fries) was good the last time we went... yum!

And something closer to Banff Gate Mountain Resort is just in Dead Man's Flats - Bandoleer's.  Another Tex-Mex place - we got some food to take back to our chalet there last year and were pleasantly surprised.

Bart


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 19, 2008)

We weren't impressed with Maggie & Stumps. The food was only OK and the service was pretty poor. Slow, too.

We loved Melissa's. We did wait a bit, but it was Canada Day and raining, so not a surprise. (We would have gone to one of the many food vendors ourselves if the weather had been nice.) Melissa's also had the most reasonable and varied children's menu we encountered in Canada.

Sheila


----------



## nspils (Jul 19, 2008)

Everyone I know who has spent some time in Banff has had dinner at the Grizzly ... even us when we were there during our honeymoon 24 years ago ... in mid/late September. It was a glorious week ... Indian Summer ... had been cold and rainy before we got there, we took the train from Vancouver and arrived in mid-afternoon to blue sky and warm day, cold nights, as it was for most of the week we were there with colors of the trees changing from the high ridges then down into the valley, and started snowing the last day we were there as we took the bus to Calgary.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got back from Banff Gate Mountain resort.  What a wonderful resort.  Nothing fancy but has everything.  

We drove from Salt Lake. We spent the first week on the west side of the Rockies at Fairmont Hot Springs.  Felt like I saw a good portion  of Kootenay and Radium area.  The next week we drove over to BGMR. I was overwhelmed. I thought we would have enough time to hit Yoho (didnt even get there).  I agree with everything that has been said.  

1. Spend sometime in Kananaskis.  We met some people from Edmonton that own 4 weeks at the resort and she told us to hike to Karst Springs. We also spent some time at  Lake Minnewaka. You can rent a boat and go fishing for the day for not too much money.  

2. The ride from BGMR to Jasper makes for a very long day.  I wanted to hike the Wilcox pass trail and see Lake Maligne and didnt have enough time. Mapquest says its a 190 miles one way. Make sure you see Athabasca Falls. 

3. You can spent a whole day in Banff alone, see the falls, the hotel. 

4. Some people will go to Lake Louise and not see Lake Moraine.  Thats a big mistake.  Lake Moraine is the prettiest lake I have ever seen. Bow lake and river runs all over its is just beautiful.  

5. There is a scenic drive in Banff National Park. The turnoff says Lake Louise via Bow Valley.  Johston Canyon/Falls is on that road.  

It amazed me that the color of the lakes varied so much.  Some will be a deep blue, torquoise, and the Athabasca Falls is an ice blue.  So much beauty, I took over 800 pictures.  

When I go back.  It will be at least another 2 week trip.  Just for the east side of the Rockies.  A couple of days in the Glacier Park/Waterton area, a week in Banff and a couple more days in Jasper.   

Remember to take time to relax.  No matter how much you do, you will just have to go back.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 31, 2008)

If you partake of the spirits.  You cant buy alcohol in grocery stores. The closest place to buy alcohol is in Canmore at Safeways.  Its not in the Safeway's grocery store, its next door.  The prices at Safeway's groceries isnt bad. If you have a card make sure to take it. They gave me a temporary card.  

The spirit store at Safeways is cheaper than most places but its expensive.  $10- $12 for a 6 pack of beer.  If you are flying into Calgary they have Costco, dont know if they can sell alcohol there, but it could be cheaper.  Might want to pick up some of your food items there.


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 31, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> If you partake of the spirits.  You cant buy alcohol in grocery stores. The closest place to buy alcohol is in Canmore at Safeways.  Its not in the Safeway's grocery store, its next door.  The prices at Safeway's groceries isnt bad. If you have a card make sure to take it. They gave me a temporary card.
> 
> The spirit store at Safeways is cheaper than most places but its expensive.  $10- $12 for a 6 pack of beer.  If you are flying into Calgary they have Costco, dont know if they can sell alcohol there, but it could be cheaper.  Might want to pick up some of your food items there.



Costco doesn't sell any alcoholic beverages in Calgary.  However there are many independant choices in the city and usually good pricing - for Canada anyways.  If you are ever in the south part of Calgary, Willow Park offers one of the best selections of wine and scotch in the west.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 31, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone for the good info.  Especially thanks to Talkamotta for all the touring information.  I have printed a lot of info to take with us as we visit this part of the world for the first time.  Also good to know that Talkamotta was happy with the accommodations at Banff Gate Mountain Resort.  We made our airline reservations a few days ago.  A little expensive to get to Calgary from Nashville (i.e. $519 per ticket) but sure sounds like it will be worth it.


----------



## susieq (Jul 31, 2008)

DianneL said:


> We made our airline reservations a few days ago.  A little expensive to get to Calgary from Nashville (i.e. $519 per ticket) but sure sounds like it will be worth it.





WOW!!!  That's really good pricing!!! We're going to Canmore next summer, Been watching flights ~~_ NOTHING THAT CHEAP!!!_ ~~what airline?? ~~ we're flying into Calgary. Be sure to report back and tell us what a great time you had! ~ and take lots of pics!! Have a _GREAT _time!! 

Sue

BTW ~ We'll be there the week of August 15 - 22


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 31, 2008)

If you keep reading the threads on Canada, there is alot of information. Im not sure how the weather will be, so bring layers of clothing.  I packed all kind of stuff and only used a sweat shirt one night, the rest of the time was jeans or shorts. Might want to bring some low hiking boots.  

 We bought two books.  "Dont waste you time in the Canadian Rockies."  Thats a good book if you are planning on doing alot of hiking.  The author doesnt think anything of 10+ mile hikes and he gives extra points for less crowds.  It was helpful for example when we went to Lake Moraine we walked around the lake (1 mile) then we went next door (same parking lot) to Consolidation Lakes (3.8 mi).  

The other book  was Canadian Rockies Access Guide by John Dodd/Gail Helgason.  This book has great pictures, lots of information and not necessarily geared toward hiking.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 31, 2008)

*American Airlines*

We are flying American Airlines out of Nashville to DFW and on to Calgary.  NW, United and Continental all fly that route from here.  We accumulate mileage on American and did not want to miss getting the miles on our account.   The airfare prices are really strange.  One day the fare would be $510 and then the fare would jump up on some carriers to almost $700.  And, in most cases it would come back down.  I don't understand the reason for the fares jumping up and then coming back down and then back up again.  I am looking forward to the trip and will let everyone on the boards hear about it when I return.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 31, 2008)

Dianne, I have a very very long trip report oy. If you want to read it go to Travel Tales and go all the way toward the back or first of the pages to find the trip. I also have pics if you want to see them. They are on Snapfish and I will be glad to send you a invite if you will just pm me with your email addy.  shaggy


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 31, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> The spirit store at Safeways is cheaper than most places but its expensive.  $10- $12 for a 6 pack of beer.



I can't recall the name of the store, but we saw a newspaper ad for a liquor store right next to the Safeway that had great sales on hard liquor. If you are walking out of the door of the Safeway Liquor Store, there is a building just to your left and across the driveway with several stores. The liquor store is on the far corner facing you.

Sheila


----------



## geoand (Jul 31, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> So much beauty, I took over 800 pictures.



We spent 5 days at World Mark in Canmore.  Beautiful country.  This was end of Sept 2007.  We will be going back.

About those 800 pictures-how about posting some of them on the Picture of the Day thread in the Lounge?  Please, pretty please.:whoopie:


----------



## DianneL (Jul 31, 2008)

*Loved the photos*

Shagnut, I have viewed your pictures some time back.  They are outstanding and I just hope I get some that are that good.  I will go to Travel Tales to read your trip report.  Reports of this type are really helpful in planning.  I learn so much from Tug and the people that post on this board.


----------



## Dondy5 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Just another couple of hints *(_from a BRMR Owner too_). 
1) Be prepared to buy a "Park Pass" as you are entering the National Park.
Canada used to have 'Permanent Stickers' that you affixed to car window but now they are 'portable' and More Costly.... but good for a year; to ALL Canadian National Parks.
2) Even IF weather is 'less than ideal' there is LOTS to do and SEE within the Banff Townsite... MANY Art Shops featuring a Variety of sculptures, (bronze, stone & wood), paintings, whatever..  the 'tour' of *THE Hotel *(Banff Springs) is free and worth the 2 hours (no 'Sales Talk' neither).
The *Sulphur Mountain Gondola* is also worth while (not free).... maybe the restaurant is open in October (I don't know for sure).
3)  "NiteSpots" seem to never close and MOST Commercial Shops are open for your $$$ till 11PM.
4) Finally.... DO NOT EXCEED the POSTED SPEED LIMIT... ever... You HAVE been Warned!  This is especially true as ya drive from Calgary... take your time and watch out for wildlife everywhere.
5) You will NOT be bored for the week.
6)  I nearly forgot.... BRMR has several BBQs .... I think they can still be booked for free.  MEN can feel 'at home'.
7) Yes, I have adverts for this Resort...


----------



## Dondy5 (Aug 30, 2008)

I posted a second message 'in error' and cannot find how to delete it.


----------



## DianneL (Aug 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Dondy5, thanks for all the info and especially the warning regarding speed limits.  Note that you are an owner at BRMR and the info posted regarding it.  We are staying at Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore, as that is what I was able to get as a trade.  Again, thanks for the info.  We leave September 19, just 19 more days, but who counting.


----------



## geoand (Aug 30, 2008)

We were in Canmore last September.  For the past 10 days or so, I have been posting pics in the picture of the day thread that DW and took while driving thru the Rockies.


----------



## DianneL (Aug 30, 2008)

*Picture of the day*

Geo, where do I find picture of the day thread?  I would love to take a look at the pics.

Dianne


----------



## geoand (Aug 31, 2008)

DianneL said:


> Geo, where do I find picture of the day thread?  I would love to take a look at the pics.
> 
> Dianne



Look in the Tug Lounge.  Should probably add that it will take a long time to load unless you have high speed internet.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## DianneL (Aug 31, 2008)

*Found your pics*

Geo, thanks for the info.  I never go into the Lounge.  Found the photos and loved them.  Also enjoyed others posted.  I'll check out the photos now when I cruise the website looking for other info, etc.  Thanks again.  Beautiful photos of a beautiful area.

Dianne


----------



## geoand (Aug 31, 2008)

Dianne,

Glad you liked them.  All of the photos I have posted have been taken on trips throughout US (includes Alaska, Hawaii, Midwest, Gulf Coast, East Coast, and West Coast), parts of Canada, and PV and Cancun.

One of the reasons, I enjoy the thread is that I see photos of areas that I want to visit to enjoy the beauty of the area.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 2, 2008)

geoand said:


> We were in Canmore last September.  For the past 10 days or so, I have been posting pics in the picture of the day thread that DW and took while driving thru the Rockies.



Loved your photos!  We will be there about the same time this year.  Do you have your photos posted on a photo site?  I'd love to share them with my DH.  We're going to Banff to celebrate our 30th and getting really excited about the trip.


----------



## geoand (Sep 3, 2008)

abbekit said:


> Loved your photos!  We will be there about the same time this year.  Do you have your photos posted on a photo site?  I'd love to share them with my DH.  We're going to Banff to celebrate our 30th and getting really excited about the trip.



Glad you enjoyed the pictures.  I use photobucket and all the pics there are posted on the Pic of day thread.

This is the link:  http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee25/geo1new/


----------

